# Downhill Rangers > Bikeparks > Österreich >  Leogang Bikepark

## noox

Ort:
Leogang/Salzburg

E-Mail:
info a-t leoganger-bergbahnen dot at

Web:
bikepark-leogang.com

Facebook:
Leogang Bikepark

Fotos:
User-Fotos Leogang

Videos:
Downhill 2013
Hangman I 2013
Mehr Leogang Videos


*Strecken:*

Downhill: Strecke für Weltcup, WM und iXS Cup. Oberer Bereich 2014 neu gebaut. Freeride: Breite Freeride-Strecke mit Anliegern, Tables, Wall-Rides und anderen Obstacles. Oberer Bereich 2014 neu gebaut.Bongo-Bongo: Flowiger Singletrail im Wald mit Wurzeln, Steinen und Holz-Elementen.Broken Heart: Anspruchsvoller Northshore als Variante vom Bongo Bongo. Hangman I: Singletrail von Bergstation. 2013 etwas umgebaut. Hangman II: Family- und Anfänger-Strecke. Four-Cross: Strecke der WeltmeisterschaftenLumberjack Trail mit Wallrides und Drops im ZielbereichDirt Park Bag Jump Riders Playground: Umfangreiche Anlage für den Nachwuchs und Anfänger im Bereich der Talstation: Kiddy-Park, bis zu 800 m lange Freeride-Strecken, Drop-Batterie, Kurven-Lines und Pump-Track. Transport erfolgt mit Förderband oder Schlepplift. 

* Beschreibung:*
Im Bikepark Leogang ist für jeden etwas dabei: Anspruchsvoller Downhill, lange Singletrails von der Bergstation weg oder der flowige Freeride. Im unteren Bereich befindet sich ein Four-Cross, Dirtlines, Drop-Lines und ein Northshore Park. Seit 2010 ist Leogang Austragungsort des UCI Downhill Weltcups. Heuer finden zum 3. Mal in Folge die Four-Cross-Weltmeisterschaften statt. 

*Neu seit 2014:* 
Oberer Bereich von Freeride und Downhill komplett neu gebaut. Downhill ist abwechslungsreicher. Am Freeride viele schöne, große Tables und Anlieger (Details: Streckenneuerungen 2014). Am Hangman II sind unten ein paar Tables und Anlieger dazugekommen. Auch der Riders Playground wurde erweitert.

Aktuelle Infos auf Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/Leogang.Bikepark

*Events 2015*
11. bis 14. Juni Out of Bounds Festival: Weltcup Downhill, Four-Cross-Weltmeisterschaften, 26TRIX Dirt Jump Contest
18. bis 20. September Biketember Festival: iXS European Downhill Cup, Specialized SRAM Enduro Series, Scott Junior Trophy

*Öffnungszeiten 2015:*
14. bis 17. Mai: Do-So (bis Mittelstation)
20. Mai bis 7. Juni: Mi-So, Feiertage (bis Bergstation)
10. Juni bis 27. September: Täglich (bis Bergstation)
30. September bis 26. Oktober: Mi-So (bis Bergstation)
9:00 bis 16:30 Uhr
Achtung: Einschränkungen während dem Out of Bounds Festival und dem Mountainbike Weltcup.
Details: Öffnungszeiten Bikepark Leogang

----------


## XXfreeriderXX

Was findet ihr eigentlich beim downhill in leogang am schwersten??

Da ich gester zum ersten mal ein bisschen dh gefahren bin und erst nach den 3 drops im wald in die dh strecke eingefahren bin finde ich den fetten Wurzelstock (,nachdem mann über die brücke fährt und dann nach der ersten kurve ,)am schwersten!!

----------


## Freaky

naja ich find auch das die letzten 2 abschnitte am schwersten sind 

freu mich schon auf nächstes jahr da sie ja wieder umbauen *hehe*

aber erst mal den winter überstehen  :Frown:

----------


## Marvin Tille

ist der DH echt so super ?
war bin jetzt einmal in Leogang und DH bin ich nicht gefahren. Habe gehört das der sehr schwer sein soll  :Confused:

----------


## SirMike

Also ich finde den Dh in Leogang ned schwer kommt wahrscheinlich das es mein hometrail ist.
schwer is a ned technisch würd ich dazu sagen.

----------


## Freaky

yo a frage ! was wer wie alt man sein muss um beim top to bottom eliminator und beim dual slalom mittfahren zu können ?

----------


## SirMike

du mußt 18 sein oder eine einverstäntnis erklärung deiner eltern mitbringen.
also beim dual is kein problem da heuer ja wider dh sein soll weiß i no ned wies reglement dazu ist. sobald ichs weiß schreib i an Thread

----------


## noox

Kurzes Update von Donnerstag:

Es wurde damit begonnen den Freeride auszukehren. Durch die Trockenheit war doch sehr viel loses Material drinnen. 
Downhill hat schon einige Löcher, allerdings nicht extrem. Bei der ersten, steilen Waldeinfahrt dürfte Wasser eine Rinne gebildet haben. Der kleine Steinabsprung neben dem großen Stein-Drop ist halb ausgeschwemmt und konnte nicht befahren werden.

----------


## papa schlumpf

war letztes wochenende dort... gut, dass ´sie das lose material auskehren, da musste man aupassen...
die downhill ist schon technisch und war für mich die erste fahrt sehr schwer zu fahren, wennman die strecke nicht kennt und dann auf die stufen zurast, ohne die zu sehen. die wall ganz am schluss ist toll, sieht zwar schwierig aus, ist aber nicht so schwer, bis auf die bremswellen danach, bei denen man nicht mehr so gefasst ist ( ich und meine kollegen zumindest)

----------


## noox

Für den Downhill muss ich auch immer einen guten Tag haben, damit ich da wirklich Spaß habe. Allerdings haben sie ihn deutlich entschärft im Vergleich zum letzten Jahr. Aber die Bremswellen und Löcher kommen halt immer wieder.

----------


## degoe

war am Samstag unten,und dh war wie ein dh sein soll.,schnell,rüttelt dich gut durch einander und einfach geil zum fahren. Sicher gibt es einige löcher aber alles gut machbar,ist halt neh Sache von richtige Linie wählen. Stein stufe (erste Wald einfahrt) geht so wie so besser über denn großen Stein in der Mitte. Hab seit längere zeit nicht mehr soviel Spaß gehabt in Leogang,nur Heiß war es a bissl...lol
mfg Degoe

----------


## noox

Über den großen Drop habe ich mich bis jetzt noch nicht getraut. Sonst geben ich dir recht. Die Löcher/Wellen passen zu einer DH-Strecke. Und eigentlich sind's relativ wenige Stellen - hauptsächlich oben und nach der Einahrt in die letzte Waldpassage.

----------


## Joergi

was findet ihr besser in leogang Hangmam 1 oder freeride

----------


## papa schlumpf

> was findet ihr besser in leogang Hangmam 1 oder freeride


freeride

----------


## Joergi

@papa schlumpf find ich auch : D

----------


## noox

Ich kann mit dem Freeride wiederum wenig anfangen. Fahr gerne Hangman I und Downhill. Wobei ich bei den flachen Passagen auf der Freeride bleibe.

----------


## _PROboarder

Mit welchen Einschränkungen muss ich denn zur WM rechnen? Bin Nerd und wahrscheinlich eher auf den HangMan's unterwegs... Grüße

----------


## noox

Laut Facebook sind alle Strecken im Bikepark wieder geöffnet!

----------


## rush_dc

Wie sieht's denn mit streckenzustand aus momentan? Möcht am letzten Wochenende nochmal hin aber wenn die Strecken komplett zerbombt sind macht's auch keinen Spaß.

----------

